# 2nd Freshining Udder



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

everyone knows miss Letty is on her second freshining, I held her kids back overnight to milk her this morning, result: I estimate she is producing 1 gal a day (more than her full dairy mom on her second) here are the pics... how does she look? (just a reminder Letty is my 1/2 Boer 1/2 LaMancha milk doe)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## Island Milker (Dec 11, 2018)

Good job!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Looks and easy.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

she is such a great milker, I wouldn't give her up for anything, I LOVE my baby girl! I know her udder isn't perfect, (but a lot better than most FB Boers) but would like pros/cons for teaching purposes, please...


----------



## NicoleV (Dec 12, 2015)

Ok, just for teaching purposes, not to be critical at all, but she's got the "pocket" thing going on where her udder attaches to her belly. It's better if it's a smooth transition from udder to belly. If you hold her udder and try twisting it a little and it moves and actually twists around, then the attachments are not wide enough and as she ages, her udder will become saggy and swing back and forth when she runs into the barn to get milked. 

But I think she's got a great udder for hand milking! I have a doe with a similar udder that I love, but I know she wouldn't win any contests lol!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

thanks for your comment, I cant turn it when I hold as you suggested, (I can see the pocket) but she is 1/2 Boer, so I dont expect it to be a perfect dairy udder! as long as it is OK for me to hand milk, it is great!!!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

update: 5 weeks fresh, I'm so proud of her! (you can probably tell...) yes she has the "pocket" but I can't turn it at all, she wont win any shows, but she is a perfect home milker and the milk is SOOO sweet and creamy!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

As big as Letty is, you must get a lot of milk from her. I would be proud of her too.


----------



## cristina-sorina (May 4, 2018)

Very nice udder!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NicoleV (Dec 12, 2015)

Looking good!


----------



## TexasGoatMan (Jul 4, 2015)

Beauty is in the eyes of the beholder ! So if you think she is beautiful then that's all that counts. I like the size of her udder and teats for hand milking. I think she is nice. I don't show my goats and am a hand milker so I like large teats that big hands can milk with ease. The thought here is "if you are hand milking and not into showing then there is nothing wrong with her at all" So enjoy your animals!!!!


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Please teach me, too: I just cannot get the point of shows, I am interested in how things work out at home, especially when the years pass, and we all get older, goats, dogs, and humans ...

So, this udder, is it good for home purpose?

Is there a difference between home "girls", and show prize winners?


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

there is, but I dont show so I cant help you there

those of you that do, please use Letty to compare to a show doe VS home hand milking doe for training purposes


----------

